# Loose Horn!?



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

Well....crap. I was hoping it would be longer than this before I had a health related scare. My pregnant Nubian was dehorned as a kid, but she grew them anyway, one is longer than the other. The shorter more curled one, I noticed today looked a bit wrinkly...so I touched it and yep, loose like a loose tooth, not a whole lot, and there is no blood or anything. Will it harden back up? What should I do for her? She scratches her horns on EVERYTHING and shoves her head into stuff so it's no surprise it's loose, just hoping there is a simple fix. :worried:

I should add that it was not loose before, I've had a few weeks and only today did I notice and I have touched her horns quite a bit before.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't really help you to much but some horns with grow back after being dehorned, I think they're called scurs. And I'm almost positive that it's not connected the same way and a horn that's not dehorned and it can wiggle. Hopefully someone else with chime in but I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

DappledBoers said:


> I can't really help you to much but some horns with grow back after being dehorned, I think they're called scurs. And I'm almost positive that it's not connected the same way and a horn that's not dehorned and it can wiggle. Hopefully someone else with chime in but I don't think it's anything to worry about.


Thanks.  So maybe it's just loosened naturally over time...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, that sounds like a large scurs. Scurs do not have as many blood vessels in there - but large ones can be a hassle. Could you post a pic? Some can be trimmed back a little with hoof trimmers - others need a wire saw. If it's a horn sized one I wouldn't attempt either because the bleeding may be heavy.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My buck knocks his Scurs off when he starts butting heads with the ladies....they bleed, heal and grow back...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## louandotis (Aug 12, 2013)

My Owen has a couple that grown in loose and fall out, same thing, they dont seem to bother him. Vet said it would happen.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Scurs are fairly common, some barely grow and never present a problem, some grow big and get knocked off regularly when head butt playing...

Some never bleed, some bleed like crazy. If you have one that bleeds like crazy when the scur comes off, just spray blue-kote or something to help stop the bleeding and heal things up.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have small scurs in my herd. There's been some bleeding, but nothing bad. If anything I've put some blood stop and blu kote on it.


----------



## gracethegoatgirl (Dec 27, 2014)

I have one that does that. She'll grow in a little horn then loose it then grow it again. Freaked me out the first time but I'm used to it now


Goat chick


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

Okay great, thank you everyone! Feeling much better about it and yes I can put up a picture! I'll just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't get infected or bleed.


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry it has taken so long to get a picture up! My computer would NOT cooperate! Anyway the horn facing the camera is the loose one.


----------



## Ndnmomma92 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a lamancha boer cross with the same thing. We got him as a bottle baby from a family friend and they dehorned him while he was still a little guy (they did it right in front of us before we took him home). And now that he's bigger he only has one loose little nub. To be honest it doesn't really resemble a horn at all lol


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

So does his just remain loose then? Do you worry about knocking it off somehow? I guess I should think of it like a loose tooth then, lol, it will fall off if and when ready.


----------



## Ndnmomma92 (Dec 29, 2014)

My goats little nub is still on there good but it's stayed small so far


----------

